# What is a really smooth bow?



## bigstankie78 (Dec 9, 2009)

What are some bows that you have shot or shoot that have a smooth draw and minimal hand shock. I'm not looking for a bow that breaks over hard. 

Some examples of bows that I like are the Bowtech SWAT, Bear Done Deal, the Maxxis 31, Alpha Max 32, and the DXT. Some examples of bows that I personally didn't like the feel of are the Mission Journey, Mathews Reezen 7.0, Bowtech Air Raid.

By the way, I'm new to Archery Talk, but have been reading the posts for a while.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

The SMOOTHEST bow I have ever shot is the Bowtech Brigadier. That is a NICE shooting bow. But, I don't think you are looking for a target bow.

For hunting, one of the smoothest short bows I have tried is the Ice Man. That was very smooth, as well as dead in the hand. The Sniper and SWAT are also very good on both smoothness and being shock-free. Go try them out if you can!


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

ive shot quit a bit of bows and alot of the bowtech are smooth but i still like the general from bowtech.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

smoothest bow that I have ever shot was a drenalin LD, closely followed by the carbon matrix, alphaburner, and the bowtech destroyer.


----------



## bigstankie78 (Dec 9, 2009)

Sighting In said:


> The SMOOTHEST bow I have ever shot is the Bowtech Brigadier. That is a NICE shooting bow. But, I don't think you are looking for a target bow.
> 
> For hunting, one of the smoothest short bows I have tried is the Ice Man. That was very smooth, as well as dead in the hand. The Sniper and SWAT are also very good on both smoothness and being shock-free. Go try them out if you can!


Good point. I didnt mention that I was looking for a hunting bow. I haven't had the chance to shoot an Ice Man yet.


----------



## bigstankie78 (Dec 9, 2009)

N7709K said:


> smoothest bow that I have ever shot was a drenalin LD, closely followed by the carbon matrix, alphaburner, and the bowtech destroyer.


How did you already shoot the destroyer? Nobody has them around me that I know of.


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

some shops always get the new bows befor others


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Try the Mathews Z7


----------



## autumn (Sep 22, 2006)

Try the new Athens bows.I have shot hoyts for the last 5 years,I now shoot a Athens bow an would'nt trade it for anything. Great draw cycle an solid wall an they look good to.


----------



## bigstankie78 (Dec 9, 2009)

autumn said:


> Try the new Athens bows.I have shot hoyts for the last 5 years,I now shoot a Athens bow an would'nt trade it for anything. Great draw cycle an solid wall an they look good to.


Which Athens do you shoot??


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

autumn said:


> Try the new Athens bows.I have shot hoyts for the last 5 years,I now shoot a Athens bow an would'nt trade it for anything. Great draw cycle an solid wall an they look good to.


X2 on the Athens, I have an Accomplice 34. Another really smooth bow is the Mathews switchback,, both are great bows


----------



## kody10 (Apr 24, 2009)

try the new pearson legend if u are in the market for a hunting bow. it has a incredibly smooth draw cycle and a rock hard wall!


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

Smoothest drawing bow I have ever shot was an Oneida. But as for conventional bows, I would say the Ross CR334, followed by the Ross Cardiac and Mathews Switchback.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

bigstankie78 said:


> How did you already shoot the destroyer? Nobody has them around me that I know of.


one of the shops around me has one. 

The black ice is smooth too, but i prefer the others


----------



## bigstankie78 (Dec 9, 2009)

kody10 said:


> try the new pearson legend if u are in the market for a hunting bow. it has a incredibly smooth draw cycle and a rock hard wall!


i just went on the pearson website and there is no Legend....


----------



## SHUEY (Jan 24, 2008)

If you get a chance try the Athens Accomplice. I have the 34" very solid feeling in your hand. The wall is solid and there is no hand shock at all. It has a 7" brace height and the speed is good as well. Cool thing about Athens, it is still a very small company out of Rochester Indiana. If you need something you call them and you get it.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

The smoothest bow I have owned is the Hoyt Vectrix(I've also owned a Diamond Edge, Bowtech Equalizer, and Captain. It is also smoother than my Dad's Diamond Marquis). I've always found binary cams to be noticably harsher than single or cam and 1/2s. 

I was being lazy tonite and just slipped my sling over my cams instead of clipping it on and it slipped off when I was swinging it onto my back. I felt the bow slip out and turned around to see my bow bouncing on the concrete floor. Heres the run down on the bow:

Hoyt Vectrix
Axcel Armortech sight
B-stinger stabilizer
100% aluminum Whisker Biscuit
Alpine Soft-loc quiver

All the guys were like oh crap(they all shoot PSE's and Bowtech's). So I pick up the bow look over the cams and limbs, nock an arrow and watch the arrow hit where my pin was pointing.

I was considering buying a PSE Axe 6 or Bowtech Destroyer but now I might just stick with Hoyt, even though they may not be the fastest or the quietest, they are still built the best.

Good luck finding a bow, there are lots out there that will work for you.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i shot alot of 09 bows before i decided. i went with the rytera alien x.

all i can say about the draw is wow. every one that has drawn my bow all had the same amazed look on there face fallowed by wow that thing is smooth all the way back and zero humps in the cycle. would never know its a speed bow


----------



## Texas9 (Oct 23, 2009)

Don't listen to the bowtech fanboys. I will say they are extremely quiet and completely dead in the hand after the shot, but they are NOT smooth on the draw. Look at dxt, Z7, alphamax, maxxis, carbon matrix, and even the legendary switchback xt. 

Ben


----------



## 737flyer (Dec 8, 2009)

bigstankie78 said:


> What are some bows that you have shot or shoot that have a smooth draw and minimal hand shock. I'm not looking for a bow that breaks over hard.
> 
> Some examples of bows that I like are the Bowtech SWAT, Bear Done Deal, the Maxxis 31, Alpha Max 32, and the DXT. Some examples of bows that I personally didn't like the feel of are the Mission Journey, Mathews Reezen 7.0, Bowtech Air Raid.
> 
> By the way, I'm new to Archery Talk, but have been reading the posts for a while.


Diamond Iceman. Smoothest bow I have ever felt.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Texas9 said:


> Don't listen to the bowtech fanboys. I will say they are extremely quiet and completely dead in the hand after the shot, but they are NOT smooth on the draw. Look at dxt, Z7, alphamax, maxxis, carbon matrix, and even the legendary switchback xt.
> 
> Ben


you have obviously never shot a bowtech tribute that is the smoothest bow ever IMO and im not a bowtech fanboy but i have owned a lot of them


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Texas9 said:


> Don't listen to the bowtech fanboys. I will say they are extremely quiet and completely dead in the hand after the shot, but they are NOT smooth on the draw. Look at dxt, Z7, alphamax, maxxis, carbon matrix, and even the legendary switchback xt.
> 
> Ben



:thumbs_up +1


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> you have obviously never shot a bowtech tribute that is the smoothest bow ever IMO and im not a bowtech fanboy but i have owned a lot of them



:archery: I have shot it, I donated it to the salvation army the next day, Tribute is a OK bow, but wasen't real forgiving for me, just my thought.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Texas9 said:


> *Don't listen to the bowtech fanboys.* I will say they are extremely quiet and completely dead in the hand after the shot, but they are NOT smooth on the draw. Look at dxt, Z7, alphamax, maxxis, carbon matrix, and even the legendary switchback xt.
> 
> Ben


Boo!

Honestly, the Ice Man is THE smoothest hunting bow I have ever shot. Hands down. The SWAT and the Sniper are very close seconds. Smoother than the Maxxis by a long shot (though the Maxxis was not bad).

Just because I like Bowtech does not make my opinion irrelevant.


----------



## kody10 (Apr 24, 2009)

bigstankie78 said:


> i just went on the pearson website and there is no Legend....


it is a 2010 bow. the new website should be up in a couple of weeks but you can go on the ben pearson forum and see pics of them.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Sighting In said:


> Boo!
> 
> Honestly, the Ice Man is THE smoothest hunting bow I have ever shot. Hands down. The SWAT and the Sniper are very close seconds. Smoother than the Maxxis by a long shot (though the Maxxis was not bad).
> 
> Just because I like Bowtech does not make my opinion irrelevant.


HAHAHA FANBOY, FANBOY, FANBOY!!!:nyah:..............nOW I WILL ADMIT I love TO bash bowtech as much as the next guy....but i found the ice man not smooth at all!? have you shot the xt,drenalin or outback? all mathews brands but thats irrelevent:wink:.....Yes the well i think the maxxis is not very good myself, but even at its worst, it is still better then the best bowtec:focus:


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

mission eliminator!!!! hands down


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

My switchback is really smooth and the break over is really smooth, I hear that the alpha-max bows don't have a smooth break over but most bows with a round cam(s) will have a generally smooth draw. I know that the Z7 is a very smooth draw and if i were to shoot one i would probably want to own one.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> My switchback is really smooth and the break over is really smooth, I hear that the alpha-max bows don't have a smooth break over but most bows with a round cam(s) will have a generally smooth draw. I know that the Z7 is a very smooth draw and if i were to shoot one i would probably want to own one.


i have shot the z7 a couple different times and i wasn't too impressed with it.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> HAHAHA FANBOY, FANBOY, FANBOY!!!:nyah:..............nOW I WILL ADMIT I love TO bash bowtech as much as the next guy....but i found the ice man not smooth at all!? have you shot the xt,drenalin or outback? all mathews brands but thats irrelevent:wink:.....Yes the well i think the maxxis is not very good myself, but even at its worst, it is still better then the best bowtec:focus:


:boink:

No, I haven't shot a single Mathews, I don't think. The nearest Mathews shop is about an hour away, and the shop I shoot for does not carry them. So, I really can't legally shoot one. But, I have heard lots of good things (and some bad :wink about them. I would love to try some out, and I plan to take a good look at their line up when I go to Vegas this year. 

But honestly, I don't know what you are talking about when you said the IceMan was not smooth. That thing was like butter to shoot, man!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

now i haven't shot an iceman at 60 so i can't say if it is smooth at that weight, but at 70, I found the draw to be very stiff and not smooth.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

N7709K said:


> now i haven't shot an iceman at 60 so i can't say if it is smooth at that weight, but at 70, I found the draw to be very stiff and not smooth.



Same but i shot it at 70# and still wasent a clean cycle for me....


----------



## allyk_watkins (Nov 5, 2009)

the Mathews DXT


----------



## bigstankie78 (Dec 9, 2009)

I just got home from shooting the z7 and WOW. that is the smoothest bow I have ever shot in my life. I felt nothing when I shot. and it had a smooth draw. I'm most likely gonna buy it :wink:


----------



## kebees4 (Oct 11, 2008)

Go shoot an Athens. I have owned most of the major name brands and my Athens is by far the smoothest bow I have shot.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

well i can defiantly say bowtech does not have the smoothest bow i beleive there was a saying called shooting a bowtech is like pulling a cheeseburger out of a fat girls mouth. i think the smoothest bow out there is mathews and oneidas they have the smoothest draw ever i can shot more poundage with them than any other brand. im not a fan of any bow company ive shot tons of bows and those 2 ive shot and think they are very smooth compared to other companies


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Mach12 said:


> well i can defiantly say bowtech does not have the smoothest bow i beleive there was a saying called shooting a bowtech is like pulling a cheeseburger out of a fat girls mouth. i think the smoothest bow out there is mathews and oneidas they have the smoothest draw ever i can shot more poundage with them than any other brand. im not a fan of any bow company ive shot tons of bows and those 2 ive shot and think they are very smooth compared to other companies



:chortle::chortle::chortle:..........THAT IS AWESOME! I love that i can see how that saying came to be.....:zip:..........but i agree with your post


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

their center piviots are smooth, but stiff due to little leverage on the limbs. 

Same thing with some of the hoyts. 

Now if everyone did a blind test of all the bows above( i know its not possible since everyone can tell a hoyt and a mathews from the rest) I bet the results would be different


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

N7709K said:


> their center piviots are smooth, but stiff due to little leverage on the limbs.
> 
> Same thing with some of the hoyts.
> 
> Now if everyone did a blind test of all the bows above( i know its not possible since everyone can tell a hoyt and a mathews from the rest) I bet the results would be different



Yes, I have done with PSE mathews and hoyt, and was surprised to find i got the mathews and hoyt opposite.....I think the blind test is definately a must for buying new bows now


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Yes, I have done with PSE mathews and hoyt, and was surprised to find i got the mathews and hoyt opposite.....I think the blind test is definately a must for buying new bows now


by opposite do you mean that hoyt felt better or that mathews felt better


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

N7709K said:


> by opposite do you mean that hoyt felt better or that mathews felt better


Hoyt.....but was close, this was the first time i had ever done the "blind test"


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Mach12 said:


> well i can defiantly say bowtech does not have the smoothest bow i beleive there was a saying called shooting a bowtech is like pulling a cheeseburger out of a fat girls mouth. i think the smoothest bow out there is mathews and oneidas they have the smoothest draw ever i can shot more poundage with them than any other brand. im not a fan of any bow company ive shot tons of bows and those 2 ive shot and think they are very smooth compared to other companies


Obviously you have never shot the Brigadier, SWAT or Sniper. They are all buttery smooth. I'm not saying that all Bowtechs are super smooth, but they are certainly not bad. Much better than many PSEs I have tried, and even better than a few Hoyts that I have shot.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i haven't shot a sniper or brigadier, but i have shot a swat. it was pretty smooth, but a little of a hump


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Sighting In said:


> Obviously you have never shot the Brigadier, SWAT or Sniper. They are all buttery smooth. I'm not saying that all Bowtechs are super smooth, but they are certainly not bad. Much better than many PSEs I have tried, and even better than a few Hoyts that I have shot.




HMM, nice, yes a FEW bowtechs are smooth, as same as hoyts, and all bows, everyone will make a bow that is smooth at some point..Its more of a consistancy thing to me, If a bow is consistant in a few things IE.....smooth draw,good anchor without it being a 80% letoff.....And forgiving, which you can tell within a few shots if any of those are correct......Once again its all about which bow YOU shoot, and you rep what you shoot..


----------

